# Rik's final book is here



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Rik's last wish was to make his last book his best and he wanted the book out in advance of Christmas. Normally, the book is launched at the Houston Boat Show. 

The new book has about 1,000 spots or about 140, nearly 200 more since I helped him with the last book. Some of these spots were previously sold individually for hundreds of dollars. Details will be out in the next day or two.

Attached is an advanced look at the cover. 

Mike


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow can't wait, add me to the list for sure


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Sign me up, I would like to get one for the cause!! FISH ON!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I would like one also


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sign me up


----------



## boswhale3 (Feb 9, 2006)

*RIP, Rik*

I am in for one, Thanks


----------



## DrewBob (May 13, 2010)

Sign me up too


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## wrencher (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm ready for one!!

It's only money...... I'll make more!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Book Logistics*

Rik's wife, Mary will be handling the logistics. She will provide the ordering information.

Attached is the pricing.

Mike


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

dont forget me, ill need more than one X-mas is coming up soon!!!!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Yup I am in.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Hell, if i dont hit blue water again, dont matter. Put me down for a copy.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Please send me ordering info. I'm in.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ready to order , thanks Mike


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

gonna miss him and those books cant wait to get it


----------



## BackLashKing (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm in for one.


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

Put me down for one as well!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ill take one too!


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Rik's Final Book*

Thank for the wonderful response! You can contact me by pming Rsnap, e-mail: [email protected] or mail: Mary Eierdam, . 118 Willoughby Court, Richmond, TX 77469. 
The cost is $99 (Book) + $5.00 (shipping & handleing) = $104.00 Total.
Cash, checks or money orders, sorry no creditcards or paypal. It will be nice staying busy with your orders in this tough time!

Thank you so much!!

Mrs. Rsnap
(Mary Eierdam)


----------



## 2Beez (Jun 9, 2010)

MUST HAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2Beez needs one!!! Be with you soon, Thanks


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm sure this will be the most important addition to any fishermans arsenal for the gulf. Awesome job fellas. Will def be ordering a copy. God bless


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

I will be getting one


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry for your loss mam. I hope this keeps you infinitely busy.


I would like the $350 deal. How will the download take place?


----------



## TarponDude (Jun 27, 2012)

Regrettably, I'm new to the upper coast and never got to meet Rik. I would like a book if possible though.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Put me down for 1, email sent.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Can you tell us what format or file types the download version is in so we can make sure it is compatible with the various brands of chart plotters. Thanks


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Emailing you now Mary. God bless. Went out Sunday and thought of Rik all day.


----------



## Seahawk66 (Aug 11, 2010)

Please put me on the list.


----------



## jamesjimbooo (Jun 9, 2009)

Sign me up,I would lie one ASAP.


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Sign me up I would like one too.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Logistics*

*If you want a copy of Rik's book, just send the payment to Mary and she will mail you the book. *

The chips are not yet completed but will be available for all of the common GPS machines. Tom Hearring will meet you at your boat to download the chip.

Mike


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Thank you for your intrest in Rik's book. Please include with your payment your name, full address, and exactly how many you want. I will ship as soon as possible. Again thank you so much!

Mrs. Rsnap (Mary)


----------



## Rush (Jun 19, 2010)

Any idea when the video will be completed? Thanks.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

It will sure look good in a offshore fisherman's hands


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Video*

*There are two videos.* The first one is the instructional video. It contains more information on how to use depthfinders than any other resource I have seen. This video is now available.

The second video is the Inside 9 video. This video demonstates how to catch a variety of fish in state waters. It was filmed out of Galveston and Corpus Cristi.

With confidence, I fished with Hog in state waters the day after Thanksgiving. We caught all types of fish out of Freeport. However, we did not catch any grouper like we caught out of Corpus in the Inside 9 film. Our main catches out of Freeport were red snapper, trigger, kingfish and bluefish. OK, we also caught a cow-nosed ray too but I don't think too many fisherman target rays.

Mike



Rush said:


> Any idea when the video will be completed? Thanks.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

Put me down!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

*There are NOT two videos for sale right now.....*

The only video for sale right now is the one where Rik explains how to use your sounder.

The Inside 9 video is still in production. We will let you know when we get close to a release date. Stand by............


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Put me on the list!! Definitely want this edition!!


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello,

I am currently working on the download format for garmin, furuno, raymarine & lowrance. If you purchase the bundle download I will download the numbers from the book and will tune your sounder for optimal performance. The inside 9 DVD is in production and Mr Scott hunter will let us know when it is ready. It is going To be AWESOME. If you have any questions about the download please feel free to shoot me a P.M.

Tom Hearring


----------



## Rush (Jun 19, 2010)

mredman said:


> *There are two videos.* The first one is the instructional video. It contains more information on how to use depthfinders than any other resource I have seen. This video is now available.
> Mike


Thanks Mike. I ordered the book and I'd like to order the video. Where do we find it? I'm in for the inside nine video as well, I'll keep my eyes peeled for info on that when its done.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Logistics*

You can order the book and DVD two ways:

You can mail a check to Rik's wife (Mary) or you can order by credit card through Woody the Snapper Slapper guy. If you read through this thread, you can find the address. Woody also has a different thread about the logistics when ordering through him.

The Inside 9 video has not yet been released.

I am just the volunteer editor of the book. Rik was my friend.

Mike



Rush said:


> Thanks Mike. I ordered the book and I'd like to order the video. Where do we find it? I'm in for the inside nine video as well, I'll keep my eyes peeled for info on that when its done.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

hog said:


> It will sure look good in a offshore fisherman's hands
> 
> View attachment 555117


I recognize that hand!:cheers:


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

I want one for sure!

Please call at 956-454-0735


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Check going out today. Get them while they are hot, unless you don't like catching fish....


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Hand*

Joey, it would be fair to say that you played a hand in the book, er, uh, I think.



Hotrod said:


> I recognize that hand!:cheers:


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Do you travel to port A or packery channel? I would like the sounder training. 

I could not find Rik's sounder video does anyone know where it is available?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Sounder video and chip installation*

The video is available (pricing attached). Tom Hearring will be installing the chips. He has already posted on how to contact him. If you send the check to Mary, she will coordinate with Tom on the installation.

Mike


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

More than 100 books sold in the first two days on sale. Rik would be happy.

Mike


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I want one.


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Are y'all already shipping the books yet or they not quite ready?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Status of Rik's book*

*Book*

The final draft of the book was approved on Friday (December 8) and is now scheduled for production at the printer.

*Download version*

The download version of the book will be ready in early January, about the time of the Houston Boat Show. Tom Hearring will be coordinating the downloads. Several people have already ordered.

Mike


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Count me in for 350.00 
Let me know how to handle the order. I haven't read all the posts yet, it may be there. If you don't mind a PM or call would be great! 
Thanks!!,
Brice Fuselier
[email protected]
281-798-9456


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I saw the other post 



Outcast said:


> Count me in for 350.00
> Let me know how to handle the order. I haven't read all the posts yet, it may be there. If you don't mind a PM or call would be great!
> Thanks!!,
> Brice Fuselier
> ...


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Gotta have one...


.


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

count me in for the $350... gotta have it. Please PM me to schedule appointment.


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

Dependent on the software being compatible with a New Zealand made Navman GPS I am on for the $350 option
How will we hear when its out , and what units it will be compatible with?


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Rik's Final Book*

Thank you all for your interest in Rik's products. I think he would be so proud!!
The 2013 book is at the printers being printed as I post. I will be able to start shipping by Dec. 17th. (This includes any & all orders placed with Woody, too.) I have the Instructional DVD waiting on the books to ship.

IF YOU WISH TO OWN A COPY OF THE 2013 BOOK PLEASE SEND PAYMENT FIRST. (I am not doing a list like Rik did.)

I will ship starting on Dec. 17th. No one will be forgotten.
God bless you Rik for your insight!!

Thank you all for your kind words and orders!!

Mrs. Rsnap (Mary)


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Rush said:


> Thanks Mike. I ordered the book and I'd like to order the video. Where do we find it? I'm in for the inside nine video as well, I'll keep my eyes peeled for info on that when its done.


Please send me a e-mail at [email protected] so I can add the video to your book order.
Thank you!
Mrs. Rsnap
(Mary)


----------



## FastLayne1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Is Rik's final book still for sale?


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

I need one


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

skillett said:


> I need one


Skillett,
* The thread you brought back to life was from 2012.* There have been many more more recent threads done and made by those continuing RIKS Coordinate Book.

Here is I believe the web address they are still using that offer the Coordinate product your wanting. http://www.redsnapperfishing.com/

You can also contact 2cool fishing member Redsnapperfishing.com listed also as a site sponsor for more current information

Good Luck to you on the water..

Hog

PS: the Picture of the front cover of the book from the thread you brought back to life was of my wife and daughter, and the photo of all the coordinates lit up with names came from a picture I took of my computer of the coordinates I have entered from Riks books. I sent them in to help with the book, as so many others did, to that yrs Editor, MRedman, to help make that particular special book possible. One of the last things Rik ever did, was hold the prototype of that years book in his hands and look thru it and give his famous Thumbs Up of his approval.

To me personally, that was one of the nicest and most professional made coordinate and fishing information books to ever be put together. It was truly a special one at least for me it was. Rik was a wealth of offshore fishing knowledge and a good personal friend to me and many others
RIP ole friend, your legacy lives on


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I picked one up a few months ago at FTU.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I need to go get one. I think I will be going to FTU this week anyway.


----------

